# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  someone give me some support/advice

## Baldnessfalls

I'm 22 and I'm eat up with hairloss. I think I'm a NW 2 to 3. But I look even worse. My closest friends all have full thick heads of hair and they don't even have to think a second thought about it. All of them have had gorgeous girlfriends and I've never had one. I never leave the house, or hardly even get out of my bedroom without some kind of hat on my head. I'm so sick of hiding my receding hairline. It is not fair that I have to put up with this bullshit in these young years. I wouldn't mind it if I was 50s or older. But these are the years I'm supposed to look good, be vital. I'm neither. I've had at least seven different surgeries scheduled with the same doctor that have all been cancelled at the last minute due my other contriubtor (my mother) failing to produce the funds. I've told her over and over that she will not have to pay a dime for this as I will pay her back. I've already got 4800 of my own dollars invested in this as well, all she needs to provide is 3000 and I can pay her off. I know she has the money. My parents are freakin' loaded. I hate to sound like a brat, but this is killing me. I cannot stand the way I look and I don't want to wait and see the results 5 to 10 years down the road, when it doesn't matter if I'm bald or not. I want to see them now when I can actually get some use out of the results as I'm still young. Like I said, If I was older, I'd just buzz the shit and be done with it.

----------


## clandestine

Don't get surgery at 22. 

Re hair loss: Deal with it. You're the one whose holding yourself back.

Shave /buzz your head, maybe grow some facial hair, start a gym /exercise regimen, improve your wardrobe and dress habits. Read books, develop hobbies, cultivate success.

Sincerely,
A 21 year old NW3 in a similar situation.

----------


## BigThinker

If you're not on preventative treatments, you'll probably just bald behind your hair transplant and look like a dingus who wasted a bunch of money.

Start there.  Trust me, I'm pushing NW3 and my hair loss has slowed dramatically after 9 months of treatment.  If I waited until now, I'd probably be saying the thing at NW5 next year.

It's not your parents responsibility to buy you a HT and if you never leave  your room, I question your ability to pay them back.  Get on preventative meds and start bettering yourself.  Consider HT in a year.

----------


## greatjob!

what doctor was the surgeries scheduled with?

----------


## Baldnessfalls

> If you're not on preventative treatments, you'll probably just bald behind your hair transplant and look like a dingus who wasted a bunch of money.
> 
> Start there.  Trust me, I'm pushing NW3 and my hair loss has slowed dramatically after 9 months of treatment.  If I waited until now, I'd probably be saying the thing at NW5 next year.
> 
> It's not your parents responsibility to buy you a HT and if you never leave  your room, I question your ability to pay them back.  Get on preventative meds and start bettering yourself.  Consider HT in a year.


 First of all, don't make assumptions, and don't tell me what my responsibilities are. I have a very good job, and I'm out of my room all the time. I said I never leave my room WITHOUT A HAT ON MY HEAD, if you bothered to read my post thoroughly.

I don't want to have a HT in a year and see results when I'm in my late 20s (when it doesn't matter anymore). I've got things I want to do before then that require looking sexy with a full head of hair as the line of work I'm going into requires me to look good. Plus, there is just a certain way I WANT to look. Sue me if that's a crime. I'll get on rogaine as soon as I have grafts on my head.

----------


## Dan26

give more details about yer family history, your HT goals etc

what have HT docs said?

IF you are destined for a high NW before 30 and have not yet stabilized your loss, no reputable HT doc is going to perform on you.

Also FUT is out of the question for you and FUE does not always have as high a yield so you will need a large number of grafts

you have to be realistic, your not getting a low dense hairline and ending up looking like all your friends with thick heads of hair you need to be conservative

post pics if u can also and details about HT docs you saw and what they said

----------


## Baldnessfalls

Ok, well, I went to see Dr. Jack Fisher in Nashville, Tennessee, a IAHRS recomended surgeon. He analized my hair density and told me that he would normally show guys my age the door, but he said I'm actually one of those rare few young men who make a good candidate for transplantation. So I scheduled a surgery for 1500 grafts. But cancelled due to budget problems. I have rescheduled at least five times and have had to cancel each time. My mother is in with me 100% to help me get my hair fixed, but each time she has not been able to contribute her part of the funds. The office already has $4800 of my money and is holding it for me until I come up with the difference.

The thing is, my dad is thin on top, but he's 68 years old and honestly is in better shape hair wise than I am. My maternal grandfather and uncles all have full thick heads of hair.

If I wanted a buzzed hair style I would do it. But I don't want that hairstyle. I want my long hair back like I had when I was a sophomore in high school. I'm 6'2" and weight 145 lbs soaking wet, I have huge ears too. I would look goofy as hell with a shaved head. The thing is, with hair, I'm male model material, but without hair I look like total shit.

I'm not going to **** around with propecia. I don't want or need the sides it give you. I have rogaine, but it honestly seems like a waste of time. I have nizoral too, which I use on occasion.

----------


## Dan26

Can you post some pics of your hair bro? Without seeing them I can't really give you any good advice...

Looks like your genes aren't all that bad but it is hard to be certain how your hair loss will progress.

Very surprised your HT doc didn't urge you to get on fin being as you are young and your loss has not stabilized...I looked him up he seems legit, but post those pics if you can

----------


## greatjob!

> Ok, well, I went to see Dr. Jack Fisher in Nashville, Tennessee, a IAHRS recomended surgeon. He analized my hair density and told me that he would normally show guys my age the door, but he said I'm actually one of those rare few young men who make a good candidate for transplantation. So I scheduled a surgery for 1500 grafts. But cancelled due to budget problems. I have rescheduled at least five times and have had to cancel each time. My mother is in with me 100% to help me get my hair fixed, but each time she has not been able to contribute her part of the funds. The office already has $4800 of my money and is holding it for me until I come up with the difference.
> 
> The thing is, my dad is thin on top, but he's 68 years old and honestly is in better shape hair wise than I am. My maternal grandfather and uncles all have full thick heads of hair.
> 
> If I wanted a buzzed hair style I would do it. But I don't want that hairstyle. I want my long hair back like I had when I was a sophomore in high school. I'm 6'2" and weight 145 lbs soaking wet, I have huge ears too. I would look goofy as hell with a shaved head. The thing is, with hair, I'm male model material, but without hair I look like total shit.
> 
> I'm not going to **** around with propecia. I don't want or need the sides it give you. I have rogaine, but it honestly seems like a waste of time. I have nizoral too, which I use on occasion.


 At 22 and not willing to get on finasteride, you could be making a huge mistake having a hair transplant. Very few people who start losing their hair at a young age don't end up with an advanced norwood pattern. If you plant a fairly aggressive hairline now, and continue to bald you most likely won't have the donor to keep up. Also from your posts it seems like you are chasing a perfect head of hair, and if you really are a NW 3, 1500 grafts isn't going to give you that. For someone who is losing hair at a young age, a NW 2 should be considered a full head of hair, because you aren't going to be able to achieve much more than that if you advance to an advanced norwood level.

Also I know you said Dr. Jack Fisher is an IAHRS recommended surgeon, however I have not seen much of his work, and I have been around for a while. There are literally only a handful of doctors I would consider letting work on me, make sure you are going to the best doctor you can and not just the one closest or most convenient for you.

----------


## Baldnessfalls

> At 22 and not willing to get on finasteride, you could be making a huge mistake having a hair transplant. Very few people who start losing their hair at a young age don't end up with an advanced norwood pattern. If you plant a fairly aggressive hairline now, and continue to bald you most likely won't have the donor to keep up. Also from your posts it seems like you are chasing a perfect head of hair, and if you really are a NW 3, 1500 grafts isn't going to give you that. For someone who is losing hair at a young age, a NW 2 should be considered a full head of hair, because you aren't going to be able to achieve much more than that if you advance to an advanced norwood level.
> 
> Also I know you said Dr. Jack Fisher is an IAHRS recommended surgeon, however I have not seen much of his work, and I have been around for a while. There are literally only a handful of doctors I would consider letting work on me, make sure you are going to the best doctor you can and not just the one closest or most convenient for you.


 You can look up Dr. Fisher's achievements, they are pretty impressive. I think he'll do. I'll take that risk.

I simply will not take finasteride. Don't want to **** around with something with side affects involving my prostate and sexual health, or mental health for that matter.

I'm not a NW3, but I am a little worse than NW2 I think. But I honestly can't tell much by comparing myself to that scale. It's hard to tell exactly what I am.

I'll try to get some pics on here.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> If you're not on preventative treatments, you'll probably just bald behind your hair transplant and look like a dingus who wasted a bunch of money.


 This is what you need to accept, OP. If you will not take DHT meds, you need to forget about hair transplants

----------


## BigThinker

> First of all, don't make assumptions, and don't tell me what my responsibilities are. I have a very good job, and I'm out of my room all the time. I said I never leave my room WITHOUT A HAT ON MY HEAD, if you bothered to read my post thoroughly.
> 
> I don't want to have a HT in a year and see results when I'm in my late 20s (when it doesn't matter anymore). I've got things I want to do before then that require looking sexy with a full head of hair as the line of work I'm going into requires me to look good. Plus, there is just a certain way I WANT to look. Sue me if that's a crime. I'll get on rogaine as soon as I have grafts on my head.


 Haha.  Chill out, you chode.

You come here asking for advice while simultaneously making yourself look like the biggest d-bag of all time (see?, I read your post).  Then when someone gives you legitimate advice you get all salty and re-illustrate how uneducated you are on the topic.

Rogaine doesn't work for everyone, and neither does finasteride for that matter -- go look up the Rogaine efficacy rates, please.  If you get a HT to put you from NW2/3 back to NW1, you may very well just bald behind the transplant *REGARDLESS OF WHETHER OR NOT YOU'RE ON ROGAINE*.   You think some Doc minds taking the better part of $10k from some naive brat suckling off his mother's teat without providing the caveat about 5 of us just did?

Stop being such a stupid asshole and go do your homework on the topic.  And God bless your mother for putting up with you for 22 years.

----------


## Dan26

Take it from us baldnessfalls, we have been in your shoes....

Unless you are over exaggerating your loss, fin for ATLEAST a year to stabilize your loss then PERHAPS an HT is the one and only option you have. You need to accept that.

''my dad is thin on top, but he's 68 years old and honestly is in better shape hair wise than I am''

If a 68 year old man is thin on top and still in better shape than you...

Post those pics

----------


## Baldnessfalls

> Haha.  Chill out, you chode.
> 
> You come here asking for advice while simultaneously making yourself look like the biggest d-bag of all time (see?, I read your post).  Then when someone gives you legitimate advice you get all salty and re-illustrate how uneducated you are on the topic.
> 
> Rogaine doesn't work for everyone, and neither does finasteride for that matter -- go look up the Rogaine efficacy rates, please.  If you get a HT to put you from NW2/3 back to NW1, you may very well just bald behind the transplant *REGARDLESS OF WHETHER OR NOT YOU'RE ON ROGAINE*.   You think some Doc minds taking the better part of $10k from some naive brat suckling off his mother's teat without providing the caveat about 5 of us just did?
> 
> Stop being such a stupid asshole and go do your homework on the topic.  And God bless your mother for putting up with you for 22 years.


 YOU chill out! And never post in this thread again. I mean it. Go away. You were the first one to attack me personally talking about my situation at home with my mother, of which you know absolutely nothing about. If you post here again, it will be positive, or you will be reported. Promise.

----------


## Baldnessfalls

I understand that my hair has the potential to recede even after the HT. My doctor informed me of this too. He also told me having a HT is even more reason to use things like rogaine and finasteride, but like I said, I'm going to leave finasteride alone. Minoxidil fine. Ketoconazole, fine. But I just don't have the time or the desire to put up with the potential side affects of propecia.

----------


## Diesel15

> I understand that my hair has the potential to recede even after the HT. My doctor informed me of this too. He also told me having a HT is even more reason to use things like rogaine and finasteride, but like I said, I'm going to leave finasteride alone. Minoxidil fine. Ketoconazole, fine. But I just don't have the time or the desire to put up with the potential side affects of propecia.


 I'm not sure exactly what you hoped to achieve with this thread but you seem to be glossing over some important facts. BT has contributed more to this forum than 99% of the people that post here. His advice is sound regardless of whether or not you agree with his tact. Considering your age and the aggressiveness of your hair loss, future loss is a near certainty even with treatments. If you take the emotion out of this equation what you are left with is this:

Chances of future loss without an AA >90%
Chances of side effects with an AA 5%

If you like those odds then go ahead with the procedure. If this is as important to you as you say then you'll figure out a way to come up with the $3K regardless of the source. Credit card, personal loan etc... These guys are just trying to help you realize that this might not be in your best interest long-term given the facts you've presented. I know you won't believe this either but if you care about your hair to this degree at 22 you'll still care as much 10 or 15 years down the road. There's no magic switch that you can flip on this one. Everyone here who has taken the time to post knows exactly how you are feeling and has gone through the same emotions. This is a difficult thing to go through and I feel for you. Try to look at this as objectively as possible. It sounds like your mind is made up to go through with it so I wish you the best if and when you do.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> *you chill out! And never post in this thread again. I mean it. Go away*. You were the first one to attack me personally talking about my situation at home with my mother, of which you know absolutely nothing about. If you post here again, it will be positive, or you will be reported. Promise.


 
hahahahahahahhahaahahahaa!!!!!!!!

Orders have been given, now get lost. LOL

----------


## Thinning87

Don't do it man. I know it sucks, and the money isn't what matters. You have the luck of being 6-2 we know you don't look nearly as good without hair but being so tall most women will be looking at you from below... I know it sounds stupid but I think it's a benefit as the eye will focus more on jaw and face unlike the rest of us

----------


## brunobald

Age is definitely against you on this one. I started losing my hair at 26 (now 28) it was slow at first in the crown, but over the last 6 months the front section of my hair hair gone from a super dense mop to about 1/3 of what was there before. My point is I was convinced I was only losing it in the crown, but within 6 months things completly changed and now my whole norwood 6 area looks like cr*p. When you are young it can happen and it can happen fast.

Hair loss sucks, but If you really are "male model material" you will look just as good to the other sex, without hair. I have yet to see a women I found less attractive with her hair shaved right down, think of it that way.

Without an antiandrogen you will struggle to maintain so your options in my eyes are.

1. Get a hair transplant and hope donor regen can help you fill in areas that bald in the future. (If you have the cash).
2. Get a transplant and use fin, or alternatively CB or RU.
3. There are other experimental drugs out there that grow hair, safety will be an issue. PS1 for example.
4. Scalp micro pigmentation, a good option for us young uns. check it out. Adding a little bit of fue transplants to a SMP job can really make it pop.
5. Shave it off and be done with it, liberation and acceptance are a wonderfull thing.

----------


## Baldnessfalls

I wish I could get some pics on here but my computer screen is broken and I'm having to use my smartphone. But after looking at the NW again, I've pretty much determined that I'm slightly less if not exactly a NW 2. But this scale doesn't seem to account for unique hairline and head shapes so its tough to tell exactly. Also, the density around the front is worse than the NW would show.

Believe it or not, I have done some hard research and I believe 1500 grafts would put me back to my youthful hairline. I also know its not as much about getting that hairline back as it is giving the appearance of a full head of hair.

I know finasteride could be crucial to stopping further hairloss, but I'm still extremely reluctant to take it. I just don't need more complications to my life and it seems like finasteride resolves a key issues in ones life, but it comes at the cost of other key parts of life (I.e. reproductive/mental health). But I'll discuss this with my doctor.

As far as the surgeon I picked out, yes he is the closest one to me, but I think he will do just fine.

----------


## greatjob!

> I wish I could get some pics on here but my computer screen is broken and I'm having to use my smartphone. But after looking at the NW again, I've pretty much determined that I'm slightly less if not exactly a NW 2. But this scale doesn't seem to account for unique hairline and head shapes so its tough to tell exactly. Also, the density around the front is worse than the NW would show.
> 
> Believe it or not, I have done some hard research and I believe 1500 grafts would put me back to my youthful hairline. I also know its not as much about getting that hairline back as it is giving the appearance of a full head of hair.
> 
> I know finasteride could be crucial to stopping further hairloss, but I'm still extremely reluctant to take it. I just don't need more complications to my life and it seems like finasteride resolves a key issues in ones life, but it comes at the cost of other key parts of life (I.e. reproductive/mental health). But I'll discuss this with my doctor.
> 
> As far as the surgeon I picked out, yes he is the closest one to me, but I think he will do just fine.


 Planting an aggressive juvenile hairline at 22 is a huge mistake. Any doctor that would agree to do so has questionable ethics in my opinion. With you losing hair at such a young age you are more than likely going to lose a lot more in the future, and I promise you one thing, if you plant an aggressive hairline now you will not have the donor to keep up with the loss. Then you'll end up with a terrible head of hair and not have the ability to shave down.

Also if you are a NW 2 or less, you have a full head of hair, and if you are so concerned about it that you can't leave the house without a hat, you have some other issues that a hair transplant isn't going to fix. You came on here asking for advice, but what you really want is for us to confirm your decision and tell you that you're right, however every person here has told you the complete opposite and for good reason. At your age you are very immature and short sided, you can't see past next week let alone 10-20 years into the future. If you head down this path without proper planning, which you clearly are not doing, you will end up in a very bad place. All of this is irrelevant since your mind is made up, I only hope your mom reads this so she doesn't give you the money. Anyways good luck to you, I hope you win the lottery and this all works out for you.

----------


## Baldnessfalls

> Planting an aggressive juvenile hairline at 22 is a huge mistake. Any doctor that would agree to do so has questionable ethics in my opinion. With you losing hair at such a young age you are more than likely going to lose a lot more in the future, and I promise you one thing, if you plant an aggressive hairline now you will not have the donor to keep up with the loss. Then you'll end up with a terrible head of hair and not have the ability to shave down.
> 
> Also if you are a NW 2 or less, you have a full head of hair, and if you are so concerned about it that you can't leave the house without a hat, you have some other issues that a hair transplant isn't going to fix. You came on here asking for advice, but what you really want is for us to confirm your decision and tell you that you're right, however every person here has told you the complete opposite and for good reason. At your age you are very immature and short sided, you can't see past next week let alone 10-20 years into the future. If you head down this path without proper planning, which you clearly are not doing, you will end up in a very bad place. All of this is irrelevant since your mind is made up, I only hope your mom reads this so she doesn't give you the money. Anyways good luck to you, I hope you win the lottery and this all works out for you.


 If one of makes another evaluation about me, calling me immature, a brat, or an asshole again, consider yourself reported. You guys probably think I live at home and am unemployed. Both or which are false.

This is afterall the "coping with hairloss in daily life" forum so forgive me if I perceived this forum as more of the "blowing off steem" or "ranting" forum. I didn't know I would have to watch what I say to make sure it was perfect for the people who read. 

Everything you guys are saying has been well noted. But stop with the personal attacks and suggestions that I'm immature and am bumming off my mother. I buy her groceries, pay half her monthly bills, and sometimes loan money to both my parents for payroll for my parent's business. So I am in no way an immature brat.

----------


## greatjob!

> If one of makes another evaluation about me, calling me immature, a brat, or an asshole again, consider yourself reported. You guys probably think I live at home and am unemployed. Both or which are false.
> 
> This is afterall the "coping with hairloss in daily life" forum so forgive me if I perceived this forum as more of the "blowing off steem" or "ranting" forum. I didn't know I would have to watch what I say to make sure it was perfect for the people who read. 
> 
> Everything you guys are saying has been well noted. But stop with the personal attacks and suggestions that I'm immature and am bumming off my mother. I buy her groceries, pay half her monthly bills, and sometimes loan money to both my parents for payroll for my parent's business. So I am in no way an immature brat.


 I never said you were a brat or bumming off your mother. You said your mom was supplying the rest of the money for the procedure, not anyone else. 

I do however consider you immature, because that is what you come across as, report me all you want. You are a NW 2 or less by your own admission, which IMO does not warrant a transplant. Your risking a whole hell of a lot for something that shouldn't be that big of an issue, and your glossing over everyone's advice to slow down, because you could be making a huge mistake.

So I'll stop posting in your thread, since I don't want to be reported, and leave you with what you came here for....


Hi Baldnessfalls! Welcome to the forum! That sucks your mom is being so lame and you've had to back out of so many procedures! 22 is the perfect age for a hair transplant, and Dr. Fisher is the best doctor in the whole wide world!! This will be the best decision you will ever make and you will definitely never ever regret this for as long as you live. You will be male model material after this procedure, all the problems in your life will be solved, and I'm sure I will see you on billboards in the near future!! Good luck buddy!!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I don't think greatjob was trying to offend you.  I actually read his post twice to see if maybe I missed something that could have been offensive.  You over reacted to his post.  That might be the reason why people are questioning your maturity.  When you come on here asking for advice or input you have to expect that sometimes you will hear things that you don't agree with.  It doesn't mean anybody is necessarily 100% right or wrong they are just giving you their opinion.  

All this threatening to report people is just ridiculous.  Nothing worth reporting or banning anyone over.  I like it around here, but if reporting someone just because you don't like what they are saying resulted in them getting warned or banned this place would be a sad place and I wouldn't want to be here.  That would be a total abuse of the reporting system.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> I buy her groceries, pay half her monthly bills, and sometimes loan money to both my parents for payroll for my parent's business. So I am in no way an immature brat.


 In your first post you said your parents were "loaded".  Not sure of your definition of loaded, but why would your parents need a loan from you if they were well off.  I don't consider myself loaded, but I don't need anybody to help me pay for my living expenses.

----------


## Hector93

Baldnessfalls, I feel I have to post because we are in a very similar situation with regards to age and hairline and I think you are going about tackling this (in my opinion) the wrong way.

Your hair loss has started early and you have to accept that it will continue even if a juvenile hairline transplant goes ahead. A lot of people have mentioned this before so I'm not going to go into detail, but there is essentially no point undergoing this procedure until your hair loss has stabilised. I know what going bald feels like and this surgery may seem like a light at the end of the tunnel but trust me, it isn't, and you could rush into something you will really regret down the line.

My advice to you (and what I am currently doing) is to get on the big 3 asap. This should at least stabilise (and potentially regrow recent) hair loss if you respond favourably. Don't worry about finasteride mate seriously, if the worst comes to the worst you can just quit the drug. Any legit hair doc will start you on these meds anyway if a transplant is something you really want to pursue so you may as well get started now.

Really hope you reconsider, nobody is out to get you on this forum and all the advice so far has been sound.

----------


## Baldnessfalls

> In your first post you said your parents were "loaded".  Not sure of your definition of loaded, but why would your parents need a loan from you if they were well off.  I don't consider myself loaded, but I don't need anybody to help me pay for my living expenses.


 They've got a lot of money in their savings account. To be honest, I have no idea why they ask me for loans. I just help pay for some of their stuff because I like to help them out.

I was really referring to Bigthinker, he did call me both a brat and an asshole.

I'm sorry for reacting too quickly. I understand what everyone here is saying. But someone's got to feel where I'm coming from too.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> They've got a lot of money in their savings account. To be honest, I have no idea why they ask me for loans. I just help pay for some of their stuff because I like to help them out.
> 
> I was really referring to Bigthinker, he did call me both a brat and an asshole.
> 
> I'm sorry for reacting too quickly. I understand what everyone here is saying. But someone's got to feel where I'm coming from too.


 
Trust me, I as well as others around here know where you are coming from.  I started losing my hair around 22, it sucked, big time.  We just don't want you to make a mistake that you will regret later in life.  Good luck with whatever you decide though.

----------


## sdsurfin

Hey man, if you're 6'2 and good looking, just accept it, trust me.  I'm 31 and I know really good looking women who date tall bald guys all the time. stay fit and make money and your hair will mean nothing.  You won the lottery already with your height and good looks, so many men are balding and wish they were in your situation. if your ears are that much of a problem, which i doubt they are, fix those instead of your hair, it will be less noticeable and less of a disaster than a hair transplant at a young age.  girls your age won't care that you are thinning if you're confident, and girls in their 30's might actually find baldness attractive if you're tall and handsome.  Quite a few women prefer a shaved head to long hair.  I feel your pain, and as a fellow handsome guy who will lose a lot of attractiveness when i have to fully shave down, I know it sucks to lose that part of what you've been given.  Life is about how we deal with loss, and you still have tons going for you. 

PS a high hairline isn't even a bad thing, you're a bit early for it, but most guys around 30 have a very high hairline, and still look great and manly.  if your dad still has hair and your moms side does too, then probably you can get a HT if youre still worried ten years down the road.

----------


## Baldnessfalls

Trust me, my high hairline makes me look goofy as hell. When I said I was NW 2 or "less" I meant NW 2 or "worse". I'm definitely in between 2 and 3. But not quite yet a 3. The way I look at it, if your a 2 or worse, you might as well be a 5. Receeding hair is receeding hair and any recession makes you look like what you are, a balding guy. I'd just assume have no hair than to have a receding hairline. What's the damn point in having it if its looks like your going bald and looks like total ess aitch eye tee! 

My ideal plan is to have the 1500 grafts, then get on some kind of meds I suppose. As well as minoxidil. Does anyone here think thats a bad idea?

I've looked at myself in the mirror. Its no wonder why girls don't come near me. I look like total shit. I wish hairloss was a person so I could torture and kill him heinously. Mother****er!

----------


## Baldnessfalls

I DON'T WANT A SHAVED HEAD! I want long awesome hair! I'm only good looking with hair, I look like shit without it. I've always been know for my long thick hair.

----------


## Dan26

> My ideal plan is to have the 1500 grafts, then get on some kind of meds I suppose. As well as minoxidil. Does anyone here think thats a bad idea?


 Meds FIRST, then you can CONSIDER an HT.

You're not getting your dream hair back anytime soon, just accept it.

Start treating your loss now and re-evaluate in about a year.

Don't forget to live life in the meantime bro. The future is uncertain, you could be in a better place hair wise in 3-5 years, or you could be in a worse place. I know it sucks but don't let it effect your ability to get out there and accomplish your personal goals.

----------


## Baldnessfalls

Ok, figured out how to attach pics from my phone. Here you go.

----------


## greatjob!

You have much more loss than I thought, there is no doubt you are heading to NW 5/6 territory. I don't think 1500 grafts is going to get you where you want to be, and transplanting an aggressive hairline would be a huge mistake even if you were on meds. If you head down the transplant route you are going to need to plant a conservative hairline and jump on fin, if not your going to lose the rest of your hair and not have the donor to keep up with your loss. Did the doctor give you any idea of how much donor he thinks you might have over your lifetime? 

With the way you are talking you have very high expectations for what a procedure is going to do for you, and 1500 grafts isn't going to accomplish it. Realistically it would be foolish to transplant a aggressive hairline, if you do go through with a procedure now the only smart thing to do would be to transplant a NW 2/3 hairline. That way when you do lose more hair you might be able to keep up with the loss. I know you think things are bad now, but if you plant an aggressive hairline and don't get on fin you're going to be in a much much worse situation.

----------


## Artista

Hi *Baldnessfalls* 
I agree with *Dan26* ._."Meds FIRST, then you can CONSIDER an HT"_
Im much older than you and am at a NW5.
I did extensive  research on Finasteride , I also spoke with others who have been using it, talked to a couple of prominent doctors too.
When I had (uncomfortably) asked my GP doctor about the possibility of using Fin' for my hair loss he spoke very positively of its usage.
He had prescribed it to many of his patients.
Not one of them had experienced any side effects and all of them have been getting positive results, at varying degrees. 
From very minimal results to very  good results.

I have been taking Finasteride for almost four months now and my wife and i do see a positive effect.
I have experienced NO side effects to date. 
Because you are so young this could be a very good thing for you to try BEFORE attempting a HT. 
Good luck *Baldnessfalls*

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Ok, figured out how to attach pics from my phone. Here you go.


 Looks about NW4 in the front. 
Dutasteride, keto 2&#37; shampoo for at least 14 months. Use minox also if you want, it will probably help. If you are stable after that amount of time then consider an HT

greatjob is right, 1.5k grafts is not near enough to get you to NW1. Unless you want horribly sparse grafts. Please just listen to this advice, I 100% guarantee you will regret it otherwise

----------


## Baldnessfalls

My hair was wet in these photos and it makes it look worse. Thanks for the replies. I will consider all the advice that has been given.

----------


## jetfly

Sorry mate, but there is no chance to restore your hairline to a nw1, even a nw2 with 1500 grafts with your current hairline. I bet, to fully restore your hairline you would have to use almost all of your donor hair.

My advice? Get a hair piece.
You can start to consider a ht when you are in your 30's.

----------


## BigThinker

> They've got a lot of money in their savings account. To be honest, I have no idea why they ask me for loans. I just help pay for some of their stuff because I like to help them out.


 

Orrr maybe you're just caught in a lie. 

And why are you threatening to report people on a hair loss forum for giving you good advise in a tone equivalent to the one you use?

----------


## Baldnessfalls

> Orrr maybe you're just caught in a lie. 
> 
> And why are you threatening to report people on a hair loss forum for giving you good advise in a tone equivalent to the one you use?


 Yep, I'm lying. You're so smart. And how cunning of a post this was. I wish I had your awesomeness!

----------


## Baldnessfalls

> Sorry mate, but there is no chance to restore your hairline to a nw1, even a nw2 with 1500 grafts with your current hairline. I bet, to fully restore your hairline you would have to use almost all of your donor hair.
> 
> My advice? Get a hair piece.
> You can start to consider a ht when you are in your 30's.


 I think I'd use fin before I wore a hair piece. I don't think I'd consier a HT after I'm 30+. Having no hair wouldn't matter to me by that point. No offense to those 30+ considering a HT. All the people around me would already know me for having no hair and suddenly having hair would be obvious of a HT and what's the point? It'd be different if I lived in a big city where I don't know anyone and never saw the same people every day. Thats just MO on that.

----------


## Baldnessfalls

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/album.p...pictureid=2466

See here's a guy who has more loss than me. This is more of what I'm going for. I know he used over 3000 grafts, but I don't think I'd want to transplant this aggressive of a hairline either. I think I could live with being back to NW2 because you can make that look like a full head.

I don't see where you guys are getting that I'm a NW 4 or 5?! I was thinking more of a 3. See here is my hair dry

----------


## greatjob!

Your heading to advanced loss, if you don't want to get on fin I wouldn't get a hair transplant.

----------


## Dan26

You're not NW4-5 now, but you will be in the near future if you don't start treating your loss. If you can stay where you are at now by using fin/minox, then and only then do you have a shot at going the HT route.

1500 grafts wont cut it either...I'm very confused as to why the HT doc you went to actually agreed to such a small amount of grafts on a young patient who has not even stabilized their loss.

----------


## Baldnessfalls

> Your heading to advanced loss, if you don't want to get on fin I wouldn't get a hair transplant.


 Do you think being on minoxidil and nizoral would do about the same for me as being on finsteride? And could finasteride potentially restore some of the hair I've lost?

I'm just scared of the sides of finasteride.

----------


## greatjob!

> Do you think being on minoxidil and nizoral would do about the same for me as being on finsteride? And could finasteride potentially restore some of the hair I've lost?
> 
> I'm just scared of the sides of finasteride.


 No neither of those are going to do what fin will. You have what looks like a lot of miniaturization which is good if you get on fin because it could reverse a lot of that. I understand being scared, it's something you're going to have to really think about. I just don't think very many people are candidates for a hair transplant if they're not willing to get on fin long term. There really is no replacement for your natural hair, if you get a transplant now and lose the rest of your hair, which seems likely, you will be completely screwed.

----------


## Baldnessfalls

> No neither of those are going to do what fin will. You have what looks like a lot of miniaturization which is good if you get on fin because it could reverse a lot of that. I understand being scared, it's something you're going to have to really think about. I just don't think very many people are candidates for a hair transplant if they're not willing to get on fin long term. There really is no replacement for your natural hair, if you get a transplant now and lose the rest of your hair, which seems likely, you will be completely screwed.


 I seem to remember my doctor saying he would not use the HT to replant an agressive hairline but instead reinforce what I already have and give me a slightly better hairline then I have but nothing aggressive. I could live with that I think because with my head shape I think it would give the "appearance" of a full head. I think he also hinted towards medications too.

----------


## DAVE52

> If I wanted a buzzed hair style I would do it. But I don't want that hairstyle. *I want my long hair back like I had when I was a sophomore in high school*. I'm 6'2" and weight 145 lbs soaking wet, I have huge ears too. I would look goofy as hell with a shaved head. The thing is, with hair, I'm male model material, but without hair I look like total shit..


 That will never happen , even with a HT
No doctor can do that for you .

----------


## Baldnessfalls

Hmm. Why do you say that? You guys are saying my loss is that bad? Golly, its not like I'm totally bald on top. Just a receding hair line. You guys are saying I'm a NW5? No way! That would mean I'm almost totally bald on top! I'm not totally bald. There's no way I'm any worse than a NW3. If hair transplantation is like you guys are saying, then its useless and a waste.

I remember my doctor saying that he would reinforce my current hairline as well as give me more of a "mature" hairline as he called it. I DO remember him hinting towards medication as well to which I believe I told him I was not interested in taking medication long term. But my visit with him was last year so I can't remember it all, and it might be worth while to schedule another consultation and discuss with him exactly what you guys are telling me. But taking into consideration what y'all are saying, I might be warming up to the idea of fin.

I'm currently using over the counter Nizoral and Rogaine. That regimen won't maintain my current hair? Why should I have to use finasteride? I'm not being a smartass I would just like to know.

----------


## Dan26

Rogaine does nothing to stop the balding process. It basically buys you a bit of time, thats all.

Fin can slow down or stop the balding process. Like it has been stated above you are heading for advanced loss. You need to stabilize that loss first before you even think about an HT.

You never know, you could be a non responder on fin and rogaine or get side effects and end up losing more hair in the coming years. There is a lot of uncertainty involved. But your best chance is fin/dut and rogaine to stabalize, give it a year or two.

----------


## recedingone

You are an advanced NW3. So am I, but Im almost 40 and trust me, you will still care about being bald when you are 40. I didn't even lose any noticeable amount of hair until I was over 30 and finally decided to try fin, nizoral and rogaine now. You will be bald in a few years at the rate you are going. i would see how you tolerate .5 mg fin a day and put off the transplant until you see how that works.

You know I obviously prefer having hair which is why Im on here and doing the Big 3, but I've buzzed or shaved my head a lot since I was a teenager and it always looks good. And even recently, Ive never felt my Friends with full heads of hair even had much of an advantage over me. If you are male model material then you certainly would look good with a buzzed or shaved head. You will look younger as well. If I were you, I would be more concerned about being 145 lbs at your height than losing hair. Shave head, put on 50lbs muscle and then steal your buddies girlfriends lol.

----------


## brianb619

I Have also struggled with hair loss at a young age, and have tried almost every trick in the book. If anyone can also give me some advice on how to get through this let me know. Some days are harder than most. Today surprisingly is not so bad but when I read these posts of people like me who are also struggling it makes me want you all to know that this is an issue we are all dealing with and I do appreciate everyone positive thoughts and the ability to talk about hair loss.

----------


## akai

What you or others perceive your norwood to be is largely irrelevant. I honestly think you'd be better shaving it off. 

-You will not take finasteride to stabilize your hair loss. 

-People with HT knowledge have said you'll need more grafts than you assume. You don't seem to take their advice seriously.

-Finasteride should be taken for at least a year if you're considering a hair transplant. Once again, you said you will not do this.

_"don't think I'd consier a HT after I'm 30+. Having no hair wouldn't matter to me by that point. No offense to those 30+ considering a HT. All the people around me would already know me for having no hair and suddenly having hair would be obvious of a HT and what's the point?"_

-Unfortunately for the majority of people your hair loss concerns don't just magically go away at a predetermined age. I'm not 30 yet, but I can understand how someone in their early 20s could think that way. Not sure what answer you're looking for though. If you plan on living in the same town for a long time and don't want people to notice you had a hair transplant and you don't want to take finasteride your choices are basically to shave it off.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

Weird how i got over my hairloss it was so sudden...when i was 18 one min i was worrying always fixing my hair in what ever reflection i could find etc...then next thing i know i saw my reflection and thought on the lines of "omg what am i doing i look stupid i need to cut my hair"...got it cut the next day and havent looked back since hair has gotten shorter and shorter since (obviously)...im now 22 couldnt be happier...my advice i would just shave it but then again i didnt care for hair when i had it...end off the day you got to do what YOU feels right...good look guys.

----------

